# Sata Device Not Found



## dpmacbeth (Sep 3, 2006)

After a power failure I get a message when starting up
SATA DEVICE NOT FOUND PRIMARY MASTER
SATA DEVICE NOT FOUND SECONDARY MASTER
The motherboard is SIS760GX on Windows XP.
Anybody able to help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the bios is still set to see sata as ide
if you copped a surge as it went you may have sustained some damage


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Some times when a surge hits, it can disrupt the BIOS and make it so it needs to be completely reset to defaults. Therefore, if the solution dai has given you does not work, try to clear the CMOS and see if that helps. When you get done doing that, don't forget, you will still have to do the step dai mentioned after you take it back to default settings.


----------

